# Suche kleines Downhill Bike oder Rahmen in XS-S



## ink01 (1. Juli 2013)

Servus zusammen, ich weiß, es ist fast aussichtslos, in dem Bereich was Gebrauchtes zu finden, ich probier's trotzdem mal:
Ich suche einen kleinen Downhiller mit Rahmengröße XS oder S. Darf auch gerne nur der kleine rahmen sein, dann würd ichs mir selber aufbauen.
Ich selber bin nur 1,57m groß. Der Standover bei einem Komplettbike sollte nicht höher als 73cm sein.
Gebrauchsspuren sind ok, bitte keine uralten Bikes oder Bikes mit Dellen, Rissen o.ä. anbieten. 
Danke!


----------



## alet08 (2. Juli 2013)

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wolen, aber  hast Du schon mal an so eins gedacht?

http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/mtb-fullsuspension/gravity-freeride/big-air-tyro/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ink01 (2. Juli 2013)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wolen, aber  hast Du schon mal an so eins gedacht?


An was hab ich gedacht?


----------



## Schnitte (3. Juli 2013)

Das Glory von Giant fällt recht klein aus. Vielleicht wäre dies was für dich


----------



## 4mate (3. Juli 2013)

ink01 schrieb:


> Ich selber bin nur 1,57m groß. Der Standover bei einem Komplettbike sollte nicht höher als *73cm* sein.





alet08 schrieb:


> http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/mtb-fullsuspension/gravity-freeride/big-air-tyro/


Überstandshöhe 756mm


----------



## ink01 (3. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Überstandshöhe 756mm



Ja, das ist ja das Ding, Freerider bzw. Bikes mit 160mm sind einfacher zu bekommen. Habe jetzt auch 160mm, die reichen aber nicht mehr. 
Überstandshöhe 756 ist definitiv zu hoch.


----------



## ink01 (3. Juli 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Das Glory von Giant fällt recht klein aus. Vielleicht wäre dies was für dich


Ja, das würde passen, die bauen auch XS-Rahmen. Verkaufst Du eines?


----------



## Schnitte (3. Juli 2013)

ja, aber in L 
aber ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, doch ich denke es wird schon schwierig einen so kleinen Rahmen gebraucht, im guten Zustand, nicht zu teuer, nicht zu alt zu finden
vielleicht wäre auch ein neuer Rahmen was? Propain baut sehr schöne DH Bikes, da kannst du einen Rahmen einzeln kaufen und die sind noch so arg teuer wie andere Konkurrenten


----------



## ink01 (3. Juli 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ja, aber in L
> aber ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, doch ich denke es wird schon schwierig einen so kleinen Rahmen gebraucht, im guten Zustand, nicht zu teuer, nicht zu alt zu finden
> vielleicht wäre auch ein neuer Rahmen was? Propain baut sehr schöne DH Bikes, da kannst du einen Rahmen einzeln kaufen und die sind noch so arg teuer wie andere Konkurrenten


 schade...
Es wäre gut, ich wäre 10cm größer, dann wär's kein so riesiger Stress.


----------



## Schnitte (3. Juli 2013)

ist definitiv schwieriger in deiner Größe etwas passendes zu finden.
Andere Option (sofern du bis Ende des Jahres Zeit hast) wäre noch, dass du Sandra Rübesam mal anschreibst ob sie nach der Saison ihr Sponsorenrad verkaufen mag. Die glaube ich auch um die 1,60 m und fährt ein Propain Rage. Falls du unbedingt ein gebrauchtes Komplettbike haben magst 
Gerade zum Ende der Saison hin findet man immer ganz gut "Schnäppchen"  aber wie gesagt, kommt drauf an wie flott das Rad bei dir stehen soll


----------



## ink01 (3. Juli 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ist definitiv schwieriger in deiner Größe etwas passendes zu finden.
> Andere Option (sofern du bis Ende des Jahres Zeit hast) wäre noch, dass du Sandra Rübesam mal anschreibst ob sie nach der Saison ihr Sponsorenrad verkaufen mag. Die glaube ich auch um die 1,60 m und fährt ein Propain Rage. Falls du unbedingt ein gebrauchtes Komplettbike haben magst
> Gerade zum Ende der Saison hin findet man immer ganz gut "Schnäppchen"  aber wie gesagt, kommt drauf an wie flott das Rad bei dir stehen soll


Wäre natürlich schon schön, wenn ich diese Saison noch mit einem neuen Radl fahren könnte, aber wäre auch nicht schlimm gegen Ende der Saison.
Muss kein komplettrad sein, ein kleiner Rahmen würde ggf. reichen. Ein neues Radl ist halt ne Budgetfrage und wenn n gebrauchtes hergeht, wäre ich nicht traurig darüber.
Und mein altes Rad werd ich wohl sooo schnell nicht los, wenn man bedenkt, wie groß die Nachfrage nach kleinen Rädern ist. 
Danke für den Tipp! Ich guck mir das Rage in jedem Fall mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (4. Juli 2013)

Vorschlag:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/129581-specialized-demo-8-s-2011


----------



## ink01 (4. Juli 2013)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Vorschlag:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/129581-specialized-demo-8-s-2011


Demo bräuchte ich in XS, die S-Version hab ich schon getestet, ist zu groß.


----------



## esmirald_h (6. Juli 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/196505-yt-industries-yt-tues-2-0

GrÃ¶Ãentabelle
ï»¿
GrÃ¶Ãe 	Oberrohr 	KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe

S 	         560mm      von 	160 	bis 	174


----------



## Schnitte (6. Juli 2013)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/196505-yt-industries-yt-tues-2-0
> 
> GrÃ¶Ãentabelle
> ï»¿
> ...



wobei das YT schon recht lang ausfÃ¤llt, zumindest mMn. Muss man am Besten mal testen


----------



## ink01 (8. Juli 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wobei das YT schon recht lang ausfällt, zumindest mMn. Muss man am Besten mal testen


Hab das YT am WE getestet, funktioniert trotz etwas längerem Oberrohr!


----------



## Schnitte (8. Juli 2013)

ink01 schrieb:


> Hab das YT am WE getestet, funktioniert trotz etwas längerem Oberrohr!



 dann hast du wohl dein neues DH BIke gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

